# 45g log/inquiry



## paulmerz (Apr 19, 2014)

Hello!

I am in the planning/setup stages of my 45g bowfront that i plan on converting into a fully planted masterpiece  


Considering the lighting; I already own a 250watt metal halide (hamilton) with magnetic ballast I was running previously on a no longer existing reef tank.. I understand with this much intense light (5.5wpg) I will be battling the excessive growth of the plants I intend to add and the balance of nutrients and co2 they will consume, not to mention heat/evaportion. I am not opposed to trading or selling for leds but for the sake of weighing my options and discussion I had a theory I would like some input on.
If I were to cut the photo-period a few hours short of the minimum recommended 8hrs, to say 5-6 in order to minimize photosynthesis would this help achieve my goals to easily maintain nutrient/co2 consumption without impacting any factors negatively, besides my viewing pleasure? 

Current stats
-45g bowfront
-eheim 250 
-box filter (ease means to run activated carbon)
-heater...
-3 bags red flourite/substrate
-driftwood and rocks for aquascape

I also have 5 penguin tetras and 6 columbian red blue tetras in a seperate holding tank. Input on the red blues in a planted tank would be nice seeming I can't find a straight answer on these guys, although I really want to keep them regardless to the contrary.

Still need to come up with a solution for dosing co2 and decide on the lights. As well as add water, currently waiting on my RO/DI to produce 20 more g's. Trying to take things slow and do it right first but all the excitement is proving to make this a challenge hah. Let me know if I'm forgetting anything.

Thanks for looking, stoked to hear back from ya!


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Lighting intended for a reef tank tends to be very high in the blue wavelengths. Not enough reds for the plants. 
Metal Halide can be very hot, and my understanding is they take a lot of power. 

I would seriously look into other lighting if there is any way you can afford it. There are specialty lights with just the right wavelengths for planted tanks. The LED lights are still a bit expensive to buy, but use very little power. Very economical to run. 

When I had Columbian Tetras I thought they were nipping the plants. They were also more aggressive toward the other fish in the tank than I thought was OK.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Watt for watt nothing beats a halide. I have run 10and 12k halides for years on planted tanks with no ill effects

Sent from my SGH-T599N using Tapatalk


----------



## paulmerz (Apr 19, 2014)

Werd, both true statements considering the lighting from my past SW experience and recent plant tank research. TAB, I absolutely agree, love the shimmering affect from the MH's but am having trouble justifying the heat issue with Texas summer creeping in. As well as the fact that when I stopped using it on my reef I had just changed the bulb to a Phoenix 14k, definitely higher in the blue spectrum. Although would be worth giving it a shot for experimental purposes, yet to find any tanks online running this kelvin rating, wouldn't want to throw out a good bulb. Plus it's hard to sacrifice the MH intensity and wpg (planning on injecting compressed co2). I'm under the impression as long as parameters are stable with sufficient co2 and ferts that plants will grow regardless spectrum color as long as there is enough intensity. I also read par values of ~420 to ~480 have some relation with iron depletion. I lost the link but it was pretty in depth confusing more input on this subject is appreciated. Since red fluorite is my substrate, good source of iron, is it possible iron deficiency would not prove problematic? My guess is certain species will remain green instead of showing true red colorations w/ 14Ks. IMHO there is more bang for your buck in MH before you consider bulb replacements over several years... Never had LEDS though.

Still want to weigh my options a little, obviously not looking for a direct answer just thoughts, opinions, experiences. What/how many led fixtures is everyone playing with on a tank this size? Having trouble finding a cheap enough setup that selling my pendant will cover and still match the wpg/intensity. I like the buildmyled config but the cost for one fixture is more $ than my MH is worth. Would one suffice for all levels of light lovers?

Other updates-
- purchased used 5# co2 tank and Milwaukee regulator! Bubble counter is a little crusty just need to clean it up a ill'. Are there any ways to test connects for debris?
-display tank is filled via RO/DI and water is clear. Kh 1-2 and ph 5-5.5 no2 0 no3 very low (0). Kh and ph levels seem strange, possibly due to knew RO cartridges??
-red blues got ich in the holding tank! Raised temp to 84 and started salt bath treatment! fingers crossed. Diana thanks for the input I agree, tidy bit nippy these guys are. IME so far only to each other the biggest one specifically, haven't really bothered the penguin tetras. Not going in my display anytime soon tho.
-reconstructive knee surgery was completed today repaired ACL and MCL. After 1 bad impact off my skateboard 3/30. Out of work, money is tight so trying to sell off some other old reef equipment to get this ball rolling. Stoked to have some subject matter for my sony a77 in the display so I can post what we all love most, pictures of the aquarium. 

That was quite a bit to chew on so I'm gunna get some much needed rest and hold off for now. Clearly I am stoked to read more posts thanks for looking.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Ime, plants turn red under 10-12k just fine. I do notice them darker under a few days of sun light. I think that has more to do with the power of the sun.

Sent from my SGH-T599N using Tapatalk


----------



## paulmerz (Apr 19, 2014)

TAB said:


> Ime, plants turn red under 10-12k just fine. I do notice them darker under a few days of sun light. I think that has more to do with the power of the sun.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T599N using Tapatalk


That is good news, refreshing to hear. Although my 14k is probably a bit more blue than your twelves I think I may give them a shot to get things started since there's nothing to loose at this point and one can always switch bulbs down the road. Aquarium isn't near a window though so no natural sunlight.

How high is your MH mounted?

I'm thinking of mounting about 2' above w/ no enclosure and a wall fan to help cooling.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

About 3" way close, but I did not want I light spilling

Sent from my SGH-T599N using Tapatalk


----------



## paulmerz (Apr 19, 2014)

Wow that is way close. How do you manage the heat/evaporation? I feel you on the light spillage tho just another concern for me to consider.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Just open to the air. Tank runs about 73. Ime with reefs and planted tanks, pumps put off the most heat, its very common for temps to go down when lights and fans come on. Air flow is every thing. Interestingly enough all my stem only grow emergent directly under the mh. All my tanks are 2' deep, not seen a t5 or led that can put good light to that depth. Then again I also don't keep track of the latest and greatest lights. I have had mr blue wave reef optics 3 + and my maristar for years. I do prefer the 150 to the 250. 

Sent from my SGH-T599N using Tapatalk


----------



## paulmerz (Apr 19, 2014)

Few pic updates of the new scape and plants added yesterday.
Dosing pps pro started today. Waiting for my used co2 tank to be hydro tested until Monday.

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## paulmerz (Apr 19, 2014)

Been a while and I'm stoked on what I've created so far. Growth progression
























Definitely need to cut everything back. I hope I can achieve more compact bush like growth by doing so. Now everything is tall and lanky, not really pleasing to the eye. Give me your thoughts, I need ideasfor trim to get ludwigia red to grow more compact only getting few new shoots towards bottom. It just grows up and rarely sends out new shoots towards top.

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## paulmerz (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm having some clarity issues with my water ever since I cut everything down 2/3. I guess it's a bacterial bloom from excess ferts and co2 in the water that the plants stopped using when they were cut back. But it's been over a week now, I've done a 10 g and a 20g wc stopped stopped dosing and turned co2 injecting way down still no improvement , so I cut the photoperiod from 12 hrs to 5 today. More film algae than optimal but not really extreme. I don't know what else to do I also ran some activated carbon b with no results. Any ideas?










This was after a wc but it just gets worse to the point I can barley see the back of the tank


----------



## paulmerz (Apr 19, 2014)

A four day blackout cleared up my green water now I hope my plants go back to grow mode


----------

